# Cystic ovaries or uterine infection?



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi folks.

I'm heartbroken to say but my really nice doe I had bought and was having bred has turned out to not have settled despite three months in the breeding pen. She's been producing a small amount of blood and her heat cycles are erratic. She seems to be fine otherwise.

Does anyone have any experience with cystic does or does with uterine infections? I would LOVE advice, info, and/or tips. The lady that has her for breeding is willing to help me work with her, but any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Are there key symptoms to uterine infections VS cystic ovaries? Is there any way to FIX cystic ovaries? I have heard of a Lutalyse/Cystoerline combo but I know next to nothing about the latter drug (Cysto). 

She is 6 years old, will be 7 soon. It is not an exorbitant amount of bleeding, just a little (which made me think she was having small abortions). Her last kidding was sometime last year.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Your best bet would be to get a vet involved as the treatment involves not only antibiotic injections but also hormones that need to be injected at a certain time.


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

We have a doe that likely had cystic ovaries. Our vet had us give her LA 200 in case of infection. Then give her Cystorelin for 5 days straight. We left her in with the buck for over a month. She took on a breeding about 2 weeks after the Cystorelin. She has had 2 freshenings with us so far. A vet is needed to get the Cystorelin. Lutelyse did not work for our doe.


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

That's hopeful information Steph -- Did your doe have any trouble kidding? That's my next worry, is if she does settle something odd will happen with the delivery somehow. Color me paranoid =/


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Feel free to look at my facebook page( Cathy Hake) an look at my friends list for sophe sue. She is a goaat who had similar problem and her wonderful owners wanted to give her every chaance aand they have. Please go back and readd her saga. After lots of tests they finally did something but I forget what.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Pat Coleby uses vitamin C to treat uterine infections.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Penicillin is the best for uterine infections. I would do a week of Penicillin and then the last 2 days of Penicillin, give Lutalyse or Estrumate once a day.

We did this regimen with alpacas and it worked like a charm. Also did it for a goat and it also worked well.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I've never had to deal with this but am curious ....

Has anyone ever included flushing them with water/vinger too?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If I had a uterine infection in alpacas, I would flush with 500cc saline solution with 2-3 cc of Betadine (to look like weak tea). We would do it 3 days in a row for a serious infection. Then also do the Penicillin and Estrumate.


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, my friend also seems to think it could be metritis due to the presence of blood. So it's looking like this doe has a uterine infection somehow. Either the seller skipped this detail or something, I'm just very bummed now because I really can NOT afford to do another vet visit right now.

Alright, so I'm trying to find my options on this matter -- I've found this (http://www.acresusa.com/toolbox/press/goattop10.htm) which I think is Pat Coleby's regimen for natural remedies. I like the idea of using natural ingredients to cure up an ailment.

Going by what other posters here have said, flushing seems to be another route to try. I am not familiar with uterine/vaginal flushes though, so I would really like to try and avoid that; I'd hate to make it worse and have her go toxic or something =/

I'm familiar with Penicillin. I'm thinking I may try to get her home and start her on the Pen, unless someone thinks LA200 would be a better choice? If the regimen of Pen doesn't work, I'll look at trying the homeopathic route. Does anyone know if the buck she was in with will need an antibiotic as well?

I'm so bummed right now. I think I'm done purchasing does 6 and older


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Hunny, I SO feel your pain!  Yes, if it is metritis, the buck should be treated as well. :hug:


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

Our doe kidded fine after getting the Cystorelin. No problems. I thought we might have trouble getting her bred again so I put her in with the buck after her kids were weaned. Well she took almost right away!


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Ack!! Sorry for the delayed response gals. Been a crazy week, and it continues on @[email protected]

Thank you all for the help! I was able to figure it out as a uterine infection and I've gotten some antibiotics to treat it. After the first dose the bleeding stopped and she's able to urinate much more comfortably now. I'll give it to her for 5 to 7 days and hopefully it will clear it all up. This is the _sweetest_ doe I've ever had, I am foaming at the mouth to have her back in breeding shape and hopefully I'll get some babies out of her next year. Her health comes first and she's gettin' dibs on all the goodies


----------

